
Synthetic data startup Synthesized raises $2.8M in the UK - synthesized
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/10/insurance-ai-startup-synthesized-raises-2-8m-from-iq-capital-and-mundi-ventures/
======
tsimbal
Great to see investments going into the synthetic data space.

